# Recoge algo del piso - Recógelo del piso



## cieloinfinito

Hola a todos. 

El contexto es el siguiente: una niña tira un juguete al piso y luego le pides que lo recoja. En castellano le dices: "Recoge el juguete del piso". ¿La traducción más segura sería "Raccoglie quel giocattolo"? ¿Podría ser también (aunque creo que sería más informal) "Tira su quel giocattolo"? ¿Habría otras posibilidades en un  registro informal-familiar-cotidiano que se me escapen?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Geviert

Hola paisano 

ambas formas son posibles, la segunda es más común y más cotidiana. Otra expresión es "prendi su", también podría usarse el verbo "sollevare", pero no es común, creo yo.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Geviert said:


> Hola paisano
> 
> ambas formas son posibles, la segunda es más común y más cotidiana. Otra expresión es "prendi su", también podría usarse el verbo "sollevare", pero no es común, creo yo.



No, sollevare non è un sinonimo di raccogliere/predere su.


----------



## cieloinfinito

Mil gracias, paisano Geviert! E grazie Paul.
¿Quindi potrei dire "Perfavore, prendilo su" o "Perfavore, racoglielo"?
A dopo e grazie ancora


----------



## Geviert

Non mi pare di aver scritto che siano sinonimi. L'espressione  "Sollevalo da terra" pur se  impropria,  l'ho sentita molto nel Nord.

Cielo: ¡perfecto!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Geviert said:


> Non mi pare di aver scritto che siano sinonimi. L'espressione  "Sollevalo da terra" pur se  impropria,  l'ho sentita molto nel Nord.



Esiste ovviamente, ma NON significa "raccoglilo da terra".


----------



## Geviert

Il dizionario dei sinonimi del Corriere riporta sollevare come sinonimo di raccogliere:

http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_sinonimi_contrari/R/raccogliere.shtml


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Geviert said:


> Il dizionario dei sinonimi del Corriere riporta sollevare come sinonimo di raccogliere:
> 
> http://dizionari.corriere.it/dizionario_sinonimi_contrari/R/raccogliere.shtml



Benissimo. Allora se tu voi "raccogliere un auto da terra (invece di sollevarla)" e vuoi "sollevare una cartaccia da terra (invece di raccorglierla)" sei liberissimo di farlo. La sciocchezza la dici tu, non io.


----------



## olimpia91

Del dic. de la casa:*
sollevare*

 Spostare verso l’alto, tirare su, alzare:
s. un peso
s. da terra una persona caduta

Se parece más a levantar que a recoger, pero...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

olimpia91 said:


> Del dic. de la casa:*
> sollevare*
> 
> Spostare verso l’alto, tirare su, alzare:
> s. un peso
> s. da terra una persona caduta
> 
> Se parece más a levantar que a recoger, pero...



Esattamente 

Non si può raccogliere da terra una persona.



cieloinfinito said:


> Mil gracias, paisano Geviert! E grazie Paul.
> ¿Quindi potrei dire "Perfavore, prendilo su" o "Perfavore, ra*c*coglilo"?
> A dopo e grazie ancora



"prendilo su" è molto colloquiale.


----------



## violapais

Paulfromitaly said:


> No, sollevare non è un sinonimo di raccogliere/predere su.



"Prendere su" a me suona molto dialettale... traduzione letterale di "ciapa hö" (dialetto bergamasco, ad esempio, ed in versioni simili anche bresciano e milanese). 
"Tirare su" invece mi suona meglio. 

Cieloinfinito, non è racoglielo, ma *raccoglilo*, con due c e poi la i! 

Confermo, invece, quello che dice Paul: un giocattolo non si solleva da terra, si raccoglie oppure si tira su.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

violapais said:


> "Prendere su" a me suona molto dialettale..



Si senz'altro. Da noi si dice, ma non è italiano standard


----------



## Geviert

La fonte del Corriere riportata vuole correggere questo errore: 



> No, sollevare non è un sinonimo di raccogliere/predere su.



l'intervento correttivo riguarda il rapporto ignorato di *sinonimia* tra i verbi raccogliere e sollevare



> *
> 
> Treccani:
> 
> raccògliere* (ant. e poet. *raccòrre*) v. tr. [der. di _cogliere_, col pref. _ra_-] (coniug. come _cogliere_). –
> 
> *1. **Sollevare, prendere o riprendere da terra cosa o persona*


 
 il mio intervento non riguarda l'adeguatezza, nel parlato, del suddetto rapporto nelle espressioni "sollevare _da terra_" / "raccogliere _da terra_". Nemmeno riguarda le permutazioni che ci proponi in solitario nei tuoi esempi, Paul. Se leggiamo con attenzione, ho giá accennato il suo carattere improprio nelle espressioni composte.  


PS: Sul tono supponente della tua ultima frase, gentile Paul, ti chiederei gentilmente di rispetare le regole minime di cortesia.


----------



## violapais

Geviert said:


> La fonte del Corriere riportata vuole correggere questo errore:
> 
> 
> 
> l'intervento correttivo riguarda il rapporto ignorato di *sinonimia* tra i verbi raccogliere e sollevare



Ciao Geviert,
Purtroppo raccogliere e sollevare non sono sempre intercambiabili. Nella frase postata da Cieloinfinito non lo sono, non si può sostituire _sollevare_ con _raccogliere_. Cerco di spiegarmi: tu puoi SOLLEVARE un giocattolo da terra. Significa che lo prendi, lo alzi di due centimetri, passi l'aspirapolvere e lo rimetti al suo posto (scusa l'esempio, ma penso riesca a chiarire bene anche a spagnoli che non hanno la tua padronanza dell'italiano).  Puoi anche SOLLEVARE una persona. Devi fare le polveri sulla libreria, la prendi in braccio e la sollevi. Puoi anche RACCOGLIERE una persona, ma in tal caso uno capirà che stava facendo autostop e l'hai "raccolta" con l'auto (nel senso che l'hai presa e l'hai portata via). Nel caso dei giocattoli di Cieloinfinito, il bambino chiaramente li ha buttati in terra per gioco, e bisogna in qualche modo spostarli da dove sono. Ossia raccoglierli, non sollevarli semplicemente. 

La mia percezione di sollevare e raccogliere è, quindi:
SOLLEVARE: alzo e non sposto (traiettoria verticale)
RACCOLGO: alzo e poi porto via, c'è un "moto" della cosa raccolta verso un altro punto (traiettoria verticale e poi orizzontale)


----------



## Geviert

Ciao cara Viola,

sono perfettamente d'accordo con gli esempi che riporti. Non ho scritto che siano intercambiabili (vi è un salto logico nel dibattito). Ho voluto accennare la sinonimia *verbale *da cui si può partire per proporre la migliore espressione dal punto di vista *semantico*, come fai, infatti, nel tuo ultimo intervento in funzione all'oggetto (*cosa *si raccoglie o cosa si solleva) o al contesto (l'esempio dell'autostop).


----------



## cieloinfinito

Grazie mille, amici. Adesso ho capito le similitudine e le diferenze tra tirare su, raccogliere e sollevare.
Sono anche d'accordo con seguire le regole di cortesie. "Lo cortés no quita lo valiente" se dice por acá. Quizá haya traducción al italiano. 
Ci sentiamo presto.


----------

